# Most effective shoulder workouts?



## wlancastrr (Jun 2, 2018)

What are the best workouts for size on shoulders? What has worked the best for you guys?


----------



## Yaya (Jun 2, 2018)

Shrugs and military presses


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 2, 2018)

Tough to find a better mass builder than military press imo.

Make sure to not forget about the rear delts, I can actually get a good pump going on them.  I hit military, shrugs, and upright rows with some weight.  I then flip over to some light db's and do a LOT of raises (front/side/45 degree) trying to keep them under constant tension but not a high load.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 2, 2018)

I’m doing a little experiment by doing 10min of straight lateral raises. Working my way up from no weight to as heavy as I can get. we’ll see what this leads to.

Long story but I was making the comparison to beginner jogging/running and the delts have a decent amount of type 1 fibers so I got curious if the same type of training can work on them.

Military press for proper excersizes though.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 2, 2018)

Yep...military press!! For me standing up..not sitting


----------



## Trump (Jun 2, 2018)

Clean and press from the waist, I think that’s what it’s called anyway


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 2, 2018)

heavy dumbell overhead presses, lots of front/side raises


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 2, 2018)

Overhead presses.  And lots of heavy chest and back work. And food.


----------



## monster-ish (Jun 3, 2018)

Heavy military presses and shrugs


----------



## Elivo (Jun 3, 2018)

I have to go with the military press and front/side raise crowd too.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 3, 2018)

Bricks said it. OHP. Standing or sitting. Heavy chest work ( no machines ) you want mass on your shoulders? This is how you'll get it. Seated dumbbell presses will also add size if done correctly.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 3, 2018)

Wtf is this front dumbbell raises shit? Smh. Might as well grab a couple of pink Dumbells


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 3, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Bricks said it. OHP. Standing or sitting. Heavy chest work ( no machines ) you want mass on your shoulders? This is how you'll get it. Seated dumbbell presses will also add size if done correctly.



Damnit lol My military presses are OHP...fuuuuckin brain shit................


----------



## andy (Jun 3, 2018)

often , guys have big shoulders already ,but they look small because they don't train (or don't train enough) the back head of shoulder. 
It makes dramatic difference.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2018)

andy said:


> often , guys have big shoulders already ,but they look small because they don't train (or don't train enough) the back head of shoulder.
> It makes dramatic difference.



This. And traps too. Like most things in BB it's about what is around the muscle in question. Rear delts and traps help give the medial delt that round cap. Not being a fat **** helps too of course.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 4, 2018)

Rear delts are good to target for shoulder health too..something that can suffer if you are doing a lot of military press and other presses that are emphasizing more front dealt.


----------

